# Panasonic tv internet problem



## 2000voltz

I just received my new tv and blue ray player, both panasonics. The blue ray connects to Internet and updated fine. When I took the LAN adaptor from the blue ray and put it on the tv, the tv connects to my network but not the Internet. Will the LAN only work with the blue ray player now? Talk slow, not great with geek speak. Lol


----------



## Colorado Guy

IWhat model Panasonic do you have? I recently purchased a Panasonic TC-P50G25. I learned that you need to connect with a Ethernet cable or use a Panasonic LAN Adaptor Model DYWL10 which costs around $90.00.


----------



## The Merg

Colorado Guy said:


> IWhat model Panasonic do you have? I recently purchased a Panasonic TC-P50G25. I learned that you need to connect with a Ethernet cable or use a Panasonic LAN Adaptor Model DYWL10 which costs around $90.00.


That's correct. That wireless adapter is actually a rebranded Netgear one, which you can find for about $60. I don't remember the model number off-hand for the Netgear version, but will post it if I find it.

- Merg


----------



## 2000voltz

Thanks guys. It is a panasonic TC-P65VT25. It is the panasonic adaptor that I am using. It works fine on the blue ray. However , when I move it to the tv it connects to the network but cant find the ip address to connect to the Internet.


----------



## Rich

The Merg said:


> That's correct. That wireless adapter is actually a rebranded Netgear one, which you can find for about $60. I don't remember the model number off-hand for the Netgear version, but will post it if I find it.
> 
> - Merg


I just saw it on Amazon. Let me see if I can find it again...found *this*, check out that price!

Would the wireless adapter on this *link* work? I think it costs about $47.

Saw a couple more, search on amazon.com for "Samsung BD players".

Rich


----------



## Rich

2000voltz said:


> Thanks guys. It is a panasonic TC-P65VT25. It is the panasonic adaptor that I am using. It works fine on the blue ray. However , when I move it to the tv it connects to the network but cant find the ip address to connect to the Internet.


You might want to put a static IP address on the TV. Doing that has solved a lot of problems I was having with a lot of devices. Should be able to change IP addresses under the Settings for your TV. If you find the right place, just go to manual and insert 25 in the last address box. That might be all you have to do to fix your problem.

Rich


----------



## FHSPSU67

2000voltz said:


> Thanks guys. It is a panasonic TC-P65VT25. It is the panasonic adaptor that I am using. It works fine on the blue ray. However , when I move it to the tv it connects to the network but cant find the ip address to connect to the Internet.


Now you can change your sig to "HD and 3D". 
Congrats on your purchase - you will love it, especially CH 107 right now


----------



## The Merg

rich584 said:


> Would the wireless adapter on this *link* work? I think it costs about $47.
> 
> Saw a couple more, search on amazon.com for "Samsung BD players".
> 
> Rich


No. The Panasonic one is just a rebranded Netgear adapter, so you either need the Panasonic one or the Netgear one...

The Netgear version is the WNDA3100... Here is a link for it on Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Range...8LIO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297786589&sr=8-1

- Merg


----------



## Rich

The Merg said:


> No. The Panasonic one is just a rebranded Netgear adapter, so you either need the Panasonic one or the Netgear one...
> 
> The Netgear version is the WNDA3100... Here is a link for it on Amazon...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Range...8LIO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297786589&sr=8-1
> 
> - Merg


Got it. What I don't get is why people are buying Net capable TVs. I have a real problem with most TV's sound systems. My Panny plasmas have decent sound systems, but dialog seems to get lost on them. They cry out for a center speaker.

Rich


----------



## BattleZone

rich584 said:


> Got it. What I don't get is why people are buying Net capable TVs. I have a real problem with most TV's sound systems. My Panny plasmas have decent sound systems, but dialog seems to get lost on them. They cry out for a center speaker.
> 
> Rich


The reality is that about 95% of folks use ONLY their TV speakers for TV audio. And of those few who have a "surround" system, few have them set up properly. A good surround system means properly placed speakers, and that means running wires. Most folks don't know how to run wire very well, and don't want to pay to have it done right, so most of the time it ends up being strung around the room, which has a low WAF, as does having a bunch of speakers everywhere. For most folks, the TV speakers are much easier.

Of course, if you're willing to spend a bit of money, you can get some very nice small-footprint or even zero-footprint (i.e., in-wall/in-ceiling) speakers, but too many folks can't get beyond the fact that the parts themselves are only part of the cost. Installation is key, but no one ever wants to pay for installation.


----------



## Rich

BattleZone said:


> The reality is that about 95% of folks use ONLY their TV speakers for TV audio. And of those few who have a "surround" system, few have them set up properly. A good surround system means properly placed speakers, and that means running wires. Most folks don't know how to run wire very well, and don't want to pay to have it done right, so most of the time it ends up being strung around the room, which has a low WAF, as does having a bunch of speakers everywhere. For most folks, the TV speakers are much easier.
> 
> Of course, if you're willing to spend a bit of money, you can get some very nice small-footprint or even zero-footprint (i.e., in-wall/in-ceiling) speakers, but too many folks can't get beyond the fact that the parts themselves are only part of the cost. Installation is key, but no one ever wants to pay for installation.


Only 5% use sound systems? I believe you, but that seems awfully low.

I do understand about the installation costs, but I don't see much problem with installing a decent sound system. As soon as broadcaster's started pumping out stereo, I've had sound systems. And I was damn near broke back then.

Rich


----------



## The Merg

rich584 said:


> Only 5% use sound systems? I believe you, but that seems awfully low.
> 
> I do understand about the installation costs, but I don't see much problem with installing a decent sound system. As soon as broadcaster's started pumping out stereo, I've had sound systems. And I was damn near broke back then.
> 
> Rich


Hey... I don't have one and the one time I did, it was almost never turned on. The wife doesn't think it's worth the cost and doesn't want to have to deal with turning on/using another system when watching TV.

I did get an older Bose HT setup from a friend, but need to take the time to get it hooked up. It's about 5-7 years old, so not sure how well it will work with my new plasma.

- Merg


----------



## Rich

The Merg said:


> Hey... I don't have one and the one time I did, it was almost never turned on. The wife doesn't think it's worth the cost and doesn't want to have to deal with turning on/using another system when watching TV.
> 
> I did get an older Bose HT setup from a friend, but need to take the time to get it hooked up. It's about 5-7 years old, so not sure how well it will work with my new plasma.
> 
> - Merg


It will sound a lot better than your TVs do. The center speakers make a tremendous difference in the clarity of the dialogs. My Pannys have a nice set of speakers in them, but I spent a lot of time trying to simulate a center speaker with one of them. No matter what I did, it was difficult to separate dialog from music, which is something 5.1 does very well. A Bose setup that old is gonna sound great. Speakers seem to get better with age.

Oh, once you get the Bose system wired up, shut off the TV speakers.

Rich


----------



## The Merg

rich584 said:


> It will sound a lot better than your TVs do. The center speakers make a tremendous difference in the clarity of the dialogs. My Pannys have a nice set of speakers in them, but I spent a lot of time trying to simulate a center speaker with one of them. No matter what I did, it was difficult to separate dialog from music, which is something 5.1 does very well. A Bose setup that old is gonna sound great. Speakers seem to get better with age.
> 
> Oh, once you get the Bose system wired up, shut off the TV speakers.
> 
> Rich


The issue I have will be convincing the wife to use it... 

I supppose I can always leave it powered on, but that just seems like a waste of energy. I'll also need to pull the TV off the wall to get to the in-wall outlets behind the TV, unless I want to only use the HT for TV only and run from the DirecTV receiver to the HT setup.

- Merg


----------



## Rich

The Merg said:


> The issue I have will be convincing the wife to use it...
> 
> I supppose I can always leave it powered on, but that just seems like a waste of energy. I'll also need to pull the TV off the wall to get to the in-wall outlets behind the TV, unless I want to only use the HT for TV only and run from the DirecTV receiver to the HT setup.
> 
> - Merg


I just feed my sound systems from the HRs and leave the speakers on the TVs in the "Off" mode. There's no reason to do anything physically to your TV. All my TVs have on them is HDMI wires and component wires. My wife is kinda techie, so I don't have a problem there.

You should just be able to hook up an optical wire from the back of the HR to the optical input of the Bose system. When you turn on the TV, turn on the Bose. She'll get used to it. The sound improvement will be worth the hassle.

Rich


----------



## The Merg

rich584 said:


> I just feed my sound systems from the HRs and leave the speakers on the TVs in the "Off" mode. There's no reason to do anything physically to your TV. All my TVs have on them is HDMI wires and component wires. My wife is kinda techie, so I don't have a problem there.
> 
> You should just be able to hook up an optical wire from the back of the HR to the optical input of the Bose system. When you turn on the TV, turn on the Bose. She'll get used to it. The sound improvement will be worth the hassle.
> 
> Rich


Oh, I don't doubt the sound will be much improved. She just hates having to use multiple components just to watch TV. As for getting full use out of it, I'd also want to use it for my PS3 as well, which unless I output from the TV to the HT system, I don't think that's possible. I'll have to check the outputs on the PS3 again.

- Merg


----------



## Rich

The Merg said:


> Oh, I don't doubt the sound will be much improved. She just hates having to use multiple components just to watch TV. As for getting full use out of it, I'd also want to use it for my PS3 as well, which unless I output from the TV to the HT system, I don't think that's possible. I'll have to check the outputs on the PS3 again.
> 
> - Merg


I just checked the PS3 upstairs and it has an optical out port. You might need an optical switch, let me see if I can find the one I use...found it. Here's a *link*. This switch has only three inputs, but is very reliable. A good buy at the price.

My wife always complains when I add components, but once they're installed she uses them and likes them. She even has plans in place to disassemble and reassemble my various systems in the event of my death. She has a label maker and will label each wire as it comes off the various components. I find her plans for what she'll do if I die rather gruesome. My one goal in life is to outlive her....:lol:

Rich


----------



## The Merg

I'll have to look into it and see what I can do about convincing the wife. It was her friend that gave us the HT setup, so if I go that route, I might be able to get her onboard.

- Merg


----------



## BattleZone

rich584 said:


> Only 5% use sound systems? I believe you, but that seems awfully low.


As you can see, the #1 problem with external sound systems is WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor), which tends to be very low when it comes to further "complicating" watching TV.


----------



## Rich

The Merg said:


> I'll have to look into it and see what I can do about convincing the wife. It was her friend that gave us the HT setup, so if I go that route, I might be able to get her onboard.
> 
> - Merg


I'm waiting for my wife to tell me to buy a couple more of those HT-5500 sound system/BD players. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich

BattleZone said:


> As you can see, the #1 problem with external sound systems is WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor), which tends to be very low when it comes to further "complicating" watching TV.


What about the HAF? My wife does just about anything she wants to, buys anything she wants to and I don't question her at all. We have rights too....:lol:

Rich


----------



## shedberg

The Merg said:


> The issue I have will be convincing the wife to use it...
> 
> I supppose I can always leave it powered on, but that just seems like a waste of energy. I'll also need to pull the TV off the wall to get to the in-wall outlets behind the TV, unless I want to only use the HT for TV only and run from the DirecTV receiver to the HT setup.
> 
> - Merg


Get a harmony remote and turn everything on with one button push.


----------



## Rich

shedberg said:


> Get a harmony remote and turn everything on with one button push.


I've avoided them for a long time. I've got six remotes in this room and I'm getting tired of the clutter. I don't have any problem identifying which one controls which device, it's just too many objects in one space. What's a good model to look at? How hard are they to program? Last time I tried a universal remote was quite a few years ago and it really sucked.

Rich


----------



## Gary75

I just bought a TC-P55ST30 Panasonic Tv with the USB wireless adapter. I have a Linksys WRT546 router. When I go through the setup I had to enter the IP and DNS addresses. It sees my network. When I run the connection test it puts a checkmark in the 
CHECHECK ETHERNET CONNECTION and 
VALIDATE IP ADDRESS and 
CHECK FOR IP ADDRESS DUPLICATION 
but errors out on CHECK CONNECTION TO THE INTERNET


----------



## Rich

Gary75 said:


> I just bought a TC-P55ST30 Panasonic Tv with the USB wireless adapter. I have a Linksys WRT546 router. When I go through the setup I had to enter the IP and DNS addresses. It sees my network. When I run the connection test it puts a checkmark in the
> CHECHECK ETHERNET CONNECTION and
> VALIDATE IP ADDRESS and
> CHECK FOR IP ADDRESS DUPLICATION
> but errors out on CHECK CONNECTION TO THE INTERNET


Have you tried it with an Ethernet connection?

Rich


----------



## neomaine

Do you have a firewall or MAC address filtering setup on your router?


----------

